# My boys wanna say Hi.



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

I said I'd post about my boy rats, so I am. :3 I have three wonderful males,

Mango, a velveteen silverfawn Dumbo. Whitish smudge on his forehead.
Plump, fluffy, laid back, sweet personality. 
About 4-5 months old, I didn't get him when he was a baby so I don't know his age exactly. 

Serius, a beige/light brown Dumbo
Like his name, serious. Calm, collective, not as friendly as the others but will let you hold him.
Same age as Mango. Bought them together.

Zephyr, the baby of the group. A dark gray and white berkshire, or hooded? with random spots. White spot on his forehead. 
Hyper, curious, friendly but a little skittish. Only one that will give me rat-kisses. 
Almost 7 weeks old.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Adorable! I love the last picture  Love the spot on Zephyr's forehead.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Your rats are adorable. I wanted to comment on the cage, though. It may be too small for them full grown. I hope you're looking into a larger one?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

They are such cuties! I love the last pic


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes that cage is too tiny. I have the same one. I use it to put my rats in when I clean their main cages. I got it when I just had Cicero and Emerson and they were babies. It was like a nursery.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

I was going to buy a new cage last week but got sick. I'm going to be picking up a 3 tier cage by the end of this week, I wondered if anyone would notice, XP I kept them in this one because they were all fairly small when I got them.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cute. A little advice, get as big a cage as you can afford or handle. It will pay off in the long run. When I got my first rat. back when, I kept her in a 10 gallon. What was I thinking? Gerbil? She out grew that in like 3 days. I learned.


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh I'm in love!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Treating that bowl like a clown car xD
How do rats sleep the ways they do.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

That's good then. I'm glad. I got lucky and found a huge cage on Kijiji for $60. It was used, but the people who had it knew a lot about animals in the first place and took the time to hose it down and clean it good. Next time I do a full cage clean I'll make sure it's scrubbed spotless, but for now it's well done.
Critter Nations are cool, and if you can afford them are your best way to go. The bar space is perfect.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Three boys? Must be quite a handful, lol . They're very nice rats.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your rats are absolutely gorgeous! I would SO rat-nap them :') They're making me squee!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

They now have their 3 tier cage. :3 Got it used and they love it. It's so fun to watch them enjoy their new home.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, the next day I bought my 4th rat boy. Last one for a very long time. It's so hard to resist baby rats!


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

Zephyr is too precious!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you got a new cage! <3
And a fourth boy? Oh boy. Lol. I have two and they're a handful.. but I'm always SO tempted to get a third!


----------

